# spanish symbols carved in tree's



## elkaholic226 (Feb 13, 2009)

does anybody know the meanings of the spanish symbols carved into the tree's. i have seen numerous symbols and would like to know the meanings. thanx


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Mostly just another version of "I was here" or GA Loves HC. That's 'bout it.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

elkaholic226 said:


> does anybody know the meanings of the spanish symbols carved into the tree's. i have seen numerous symbols and would like to know the meanings. thanx


Got pictures ? If so I can check it out.


----------



## elkaholic226 (Feb 13, 2009)

i will get pictures this summer, but i know the spanish were in the area and i have heard of them taking indians for slaves to find gold for them. i have looked on other websites looking for meanings of the symbols. some said they put differant symbols to help find there hidden gold cache. by the way spanish spraypainting on walls & fences was funny i guess i had that one coming :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

This was kind of interesting....

http://www.treasurehuntersuniversity.com/spanish.html


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Did you happen to see these down south say between Richfield and Lyman?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

an elephant head on a light bulb????


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

:rotfl: You crack me up f*atbass*! I'm still giggling!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Is this what you're referring to? :mrgreen:[attachment=0:1gyzxnb5]Chiquita.jpg[/attachment:1gyzxnb5]


Looks kinda like Jar Jar Binks, "Meesa peephole gonna die?" :lol:


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

What you may be finding are bearing trees. They had bees scribed over a hundred years ago by land surveyors. Some of the writing is difficult. But the location in a township would quickly resolve your question. I have a lot of experience id deciphering these. Send me a pic. Maybe I can help. However Spanish monks also frequented this mineral rich state long before Anglo-Saxons. However they scribed rocks mostly. Could have a great adventure on your hands. Good luck. Or Buena suerte.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I think they mark the location of the lost Rhoads gold mine. :wink:


----------

